# Natl's SM Pizza Party



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This year's SM Pizza Party at Nationals will be on Friday night, 5/22/15 at 7:00 p.m. It will be in one of the hospitality rooms and I will let you know which one.

Lynne Girdner (Angele's Mom) is my roommate for Nationals, and she has kindly agreed to help me get this together. We will take care of ordering the pizza and sodas -- but you will be expected to chip-in if you are attending. You will also need to bring your own alcoholic beverages. 

Fluffs are welcome and encourage to attend. This is where we will be having them in their SM uniforms for pictures. I will try to get Tom Meyers to take a picture of all the fluffs together if he's available. He did that for us in Orlando and it was sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!

Please let me know if you have any questions, suggestions, thoughts etc.

Can't wait to see everyone. :chili::chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just had a thought. It would be nice to not only have a picture of all the sweet little Maltese facing the camera in one shot, but also turn them around, on their owner's chest/shoulder so their little Spoiled Maltese coats are facing the camera - so cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- like that idea and will try to have this done.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We are in for pizza, sodas and fluff fun!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm ready for pizza.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in! Tessa the three legged wonder dog can't wait to meet everyone! Sweetness to!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

We will be there!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody is going to have to lend me a dog. Any offers?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi would be happy to snuggle on your shoulder---ask Claire or Pam!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't forget to film a video!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

John I and Maya will attend.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Somebody is going to have to lend me a dog. Any offers?


Sylvia,
I will lend you Carley when she starts acting up and people start giving me the GLARE:angry:!:HistericalSmiley:
Then I will sit in the corner:innocent:while everyone thinks she's your dog.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will try to make it! I could definitely bring Lucky  but Ozzie isn't great around other dogs so will most likely have to leave him at home. Not sure about my DH... would feel bad leaving Ozzie home all by himself!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I will try to make it! I could definitely bring Lucky  but Ozzie isn't great around other dogs so will most likely have to leave him at home. Not sure about my DH... would feel bad leaving Ozzie home all by himself!


Yes! I hope you can...none of us has met Lucky yet!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Courtney, please try to come---I would LOVE to meet you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I will try to make it! I could definitely bring Lucky  but Ozzie isn't great around other dogs so will most likely have to leave him at home. Not sure about my DH... would feel bad leaving Ozzie home all by himself!


Courtney, that would be so awesome!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww in that case I will make sure to be there! 😊 Leanne I know you want to see your baby too! ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you do delivery? :innocent::HistericalSmiley: Am feeling really bad about missing all the festivities especially after so much fun in the past.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sad you won't be there Sue! I would also like to see Tyler again! We will miss you for sure!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I am sad you won't be there Sue! I would also like to see Tyler again! We will miss you for sure!


Thanks, Sandi. I'll be "leavin' on a jet plane" which you're enjoying the evening. Have fun. :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jane...you always crack me up! YES, Georgie and I will be there for sure...can't wait to meet you all and your fabulous fluffs


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Jane...you always crack me up! YES, Georgie and I will be there for sure...can't wait to meet you all and your fabulous fluffs


Thanks Lydia!!:smtease::biggrin:
When are you and Georgie coming?:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Sandi. I'll be "leavin' on a jet plane" which you're enjoying the evening. Have fun. :chili:


I don't know why you won't postpone your trip to Italy for a few days, :w00t:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

maggieh said:


> I don't know why you won't postpone your trip to Italy for a few days, :w00t:


I agree with you Maggie!

Italy :blink::wacko1::thmbdn:

Nationals with Maltese friends :sLo_grouphug3::clap:arty::woohoo2::cheer::two thumbs up::chili::aktion033:

And think of your regrets.:smilie_tischkante: And not being able to say this a bazillion times:Cute Malt::tender:

But its really your decision :blink::w00t::smcry:

We will be indoors adoring maltese:wub:
And you will be outdoors in the HeAT or Rain!:huh::shocked::wacko1::smheat::smpullhair:
We will save you a seat just in case you decide to join us. And greet you with a great big :welcome1:
The End


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

But on the other hand---don't be persuaded by reason---go with your heart!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's all about priorities, Sue! Now, shouldn't Nationals supercede any other plans you have? lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Boy, you guys are making it tough. :smcry::smcry:Unfortunately we had 6 other people, and the villa's availability schedule, to deal with when we were making our plans back in August. For some fool reason I thought maybe I could go to Nationals before I left for Italy. :blink: Don't know what I was thinking. A few people couldn't go the week after we have reserved, so that was nixed and we couldn't get the villa the weeks before. So I guess I'm "stuck."B) Hmmm, maybe I have to go to Malta while I'm there to say *"Cute Malt"* to some of the local guys. :innocent::w00t::thumbsup:And after the winter we've had here, I'll welcome some heat. Oh and we can swim in our.....pool. :blush:B) This is a very big trip that's a long time coming. Was supposed to be last year for our 30th anniversary but I was still limping around from my knee surgery. So this will be our 31st anniversary with family and friends.arty: 

Not quite the same as Nationals but I totally believe that both events have to be amongst the very highest points of the year.:good post - perfect I'll miss you all, will be anxious to see pix and will try to catch you the next Specialty. :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Thanks Lydia!!:smtease::biggrin:
> When are you and Georgie coming?:aktion033::aktion033:


Terre and I will be there on the 19th about the same time 2ish, I'm getting so excited!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well as you Susan & Tyler! One day we will meet you and your sweet boy!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I will be there with husband and Daisy! I think Yoshi will stay home with my mom but hubby is having a hard time with the idea of leaving him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Ashley -- looking forward to meeting you all. Denne and I are "first timers" too! 

Terre and Denne:chili::chili::chili:





Ashley21 said:


> I will be there with husband and Daisy! I think Yoshi will stay home with my mom but hubby is having a hard time with the idea of leaving him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome, the more the merrier!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also a first-timer 😊 I'm torn about bringing Ozzie - he's not good with other dogs (fear aggression 😕) but I want you all to meet him! But also don't want to stress him or the other pups out... What do you guys think?


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

My hubby (Chris) and I (Jessica) would love to attend if it's not too late! We didn't bring Harry & Stella... They stayed in Canada.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm also a first-timer 😊 I'm torn about bringing Ozzie - he's not good with other dogs (fear aggression 😕) but I want you all to meet him! But also don't want to stress him or the other pups out... What do you guys think?


Courtney - personally I don't know if I'd bring him. Though everyone would love to meet him, he would be stressed out and in turn you would be. I know from having a dog and having a child (well not a child anymore) that the worst times I had was when I knew they wouldn't be comfortable and I brought them anyway. You end up being on edge and trying to talk down the behavior. You don't have a good time and neither do they. JMO.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Would it be okay to bring a pen for pee pads to the pizza party? Daisy is pee pad trained and is used to having access to one when running around. If not, I can hold her or keep her in a stroller if we bring one.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The pizza party will be on Friday evening at 6:00 pm on room 1243 at the Westin. Lease let me know if you are attending so I know how many pizzas to get. Fluffs welcome!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, now I'm really wishing I was there. The Pizza Party is always so much fun. Take lots of pics. Can't wait to see the fluffs in their "Uniform".


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Chris (hubby) & I (Jessica) will be there!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, I will be there and I have Jennifer Johnson with me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am coming but no food for me please!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm coming! Glad you'll be there, Jessica!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I will be there! With Daniel (husband) and Daisy.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Getting a last minute nap before the party!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So glad to meet you all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for hosting the meet-up tonight Lynn & for the lovely bows! It was nice to meet the oldies & newbies & touch base w/everyone!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

It was so wonderful to meet some of you! Lucky/Wil was so happy to see old friends/family  Thank you to Lynn for hosting!  I wish nationals were in Chicago every year!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> It was so wonderful to meet some of you! Lucky/Wil was so happy to see old friends/family  Thank you to Lynn for hosting!  I wish nationals were in Chicago every year!!


So good to see you, Sean and Lucky! Lucky is growing into a fine gentleman!


----------

